# PS CS5 for Mac still available?



## 7enderbender (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm pretty close to making the move to a Mac for my desktop. For a while I'd be operating in both the Mac and Windows world so I'd either have to buy the upgrade version to CS6 with cross-platform swap (per Adobe rep tonight) - or find a place that still sells a new and boxed version of CS5.

I'd prefer the latter honestly since I'd like to have the same software on all machines. And that includes leaving things at LR3 and I'd be concerned running LR3 and CS6 on the new computer (Mac).

Can anyone recommend a trustworthy dealer that still sells PS CS5 (student version or otherwise) for a reasonable price?


----------



## johnw1965 (Nov 4, 2012)

Another option is to join the Adobe Creative Cloud on a monthly or yearly contract.

You'll get

CS6 Master Collection
Lightroom 4
Other software and services included in the Cloud
Ability to install and activate all software on both Mac and PC for no extra cost (max 2 computers in total)


----------



## sandymandy (Nov 4, 2012)

I thought u get Aperture inlucded when u buy a mac. Or does that only count for Macbooks?


----------



## And-Rew (Nov 4, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> I thought u get Aperture inlucded when u buy a mac. Or does that only count for Macbooks?


you get iPhoto when you buy a Mac, which is a stripped down version of Aperture.

The problem with Aperture is that Apple do not really seem to be supporting it or developing it.
V4 of Lightroom is rapidly heading to 1 year old - and not even a single rumour about Aperture.

I know plenty who swear by Aperture - but hear the same message, "if Apple don't do something soon i'm gonna have to deal with Lightroom".

Back to the OP question - why wouldn't you take the CS6?
To me, once you get a proper Mac set up, you'll rarely work with MS Windows when processing images, and as it's the same price - might as well have the latest...


----------



## DB (Nov 4, 2012)

I use PS CS6 and I would highly recommend it over earlier versions solely based on the new _Background & Auto-Save_ feature which works like MS Office when your system crashes or an app freezes you can kill the process or the app, then restart Photoshop, open your pic and lo and behold there is a second version with all of your previous unsaved amendments just sitting there as a *Recovered File*. I also prefer the revamped *Crop Tool* and the improved *Content Aware Move and Extend* feature, plus a whole bunch of other enhancements.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Feb 15, 2013)

Cs5 might not run so nice on os 10.8.mountain lion.

The monthly rental system is robably the way I'll go on my next computer.


----------



## RVB (Feb 15, 2013)

Why keep LR3? the LR4/CS6 engine is much better...


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 15, 2013)

This thread reminds me i'm still rocking CS3. :\


----------

